#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Old photos - A cruise to Aden and beyond

## Propagator

I have just started to scan a lot of my old photos and albums to put them on a Slide show CD. Basically to make more room in me cupboards.

So here is the first set, I know some of you enjoy looking at the old photos so here they are.

The whole battalion was posted to Aden early January 1961 and we went there by boat. This was the last voyage of the MS Dunera, a troopship which after its return to the UK was to be converted for school trips





The above photo was nicked from the web. All the photos I took at the time were taken on a small cheap camera and printed in matt finish, hence the poor quality of some of them. I will try to give some type of description to the photo as well as my poor old memory will let me.

We steamed out of Southampton about the 10th Jan 1961 and the trip was to be 18 days with stops at Gibralter,, Malta and Cyprus. These first two photos are when we were in the Atlantic Ocean, with possibly the coast of Portugal in the hazy background








So this is when sods law kicks in. Around about this time was, I think, the Spanish Flu outbreak. We contracted a lot of cases of this on board and the ship became quarantined, so the stop at Gibralter was cancelled and we steamed straight on the Malta, but we arrived there and still had to fly the yellow quarantine flag, so no visit ashore.  :ourrules:  

The Grand Harbour, Valetta



Another two more of the harbour before we were moored up







Once we were moored up the water taxis came out in their hundreds, but alas they had no custom

----------


## Propagator

We still flew the yellow flag when we neared Cyprus so that was another non stopper, and we headed down to Port Said. This photo has Cyprus in the distant background.





Coming into Port Said where we would have to wait for all ships to join the convoy through the Suez canal, from memory there was about 12 in our convoy.
I think this was a Norwegian navy frigate on a visit to Port Said.





More of Port Said





Once we had dropped anchor the bum boats arrived to try to sell their souveneirs

----------


## the dogcatcher

Superb!

----------


## Propagator

Thanks dogcatcher  :Smile: 

Once all the ships of the convoy were assembled, then it was up anchor and away. Most of the bum boats then unhitch at this sound, but this one wanted to get the last sale, and was towed quite a way, bet he had a long row back





An Egyptian Army camp along the canal





You then enter the Bitter Lakes.     This is the passing place for convoys and usually have to wait here for a couple of hours whilst the convoy from the South passes you.





Couple more photos of The Bitter Lakes

----------


## Propagator

From the Bitter lakes you then enter the Southern part of the canal. This first photo is just as we are leaving the lakes





The rest of these photos are of that stretch of the canal, before reaching Port Suez














More to follow tomorrow

----------


## BosseO

Nice memories, I did the canal a few times on a tanker 1957 - 58.

----------


## Nawty

Water taxis one is nice

----------


## natalie8

Great thread, Prop. thanks!

----------


## Propagator

Thanks for all your comments

This, I think is as you exit the canal near Port Suez and enter the Gulf of Suez




The Gulf of Suez or the Red Sea





We were encouraged to try and acclimate ourselves. Leaving the UK in the height of winter and arriving in Aden at 85 degree plus it was needed. So the lads took advantage

----------


## natalie8

> We were encouraged to try and acclimate ourselves.


I love it! Which one is you?

----------


## Propagator

There was not a lot to do on the ship. Mainly eat, gamble (had a good school of 3 card brag going), drink and relax before hitting Aden. We had been only issued with one set of tropical kit which we had to keep for disembarkation as we had to do a parade and march through town when we arrived, all other kit was issued after arrival, hence the denim attire in most of the pics.

I am in a couple of the pics below. Greens to the first couple of people to identify me.




















I wonder how many of the lads pictured here are still with us

----------


## slackula

Very interesting pictures Propagator, thanks for the thread.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Great stuff Pop, look forward to the rest, you the chap with the pipe?

----------


## AntRobertson

Brilliant thread!

----------


## Propagator

> Great stuff Pop, look forward to the rest, you the chap with the pipe?


No clues yet  :Smile: 


That covers the voyage to Aden where we were to stay for another 14 months.
Got a few more photos to scan and will post them in due course.     Trouble is I have lost most of my photos of my time there, as the ex wife dumped then, found a few old negs but will have to get a negative scannner to do them.

We were lucky enough to travel to our next posting - Hong Kong, with the last outbound troopship with sister ship to the Dunera, the TS Nevasa.    This was then mothballed at Falmouth until being converted  to a school ship.

----------


## Loy Toy

Is that you on the right Props? And a very interesting threads which must hold great memories for you.

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Propagator

> Is that you on the right Props?





> you the chap with the pipe?


Nope - here you are.

Me in my young and handsome days (cough, cough)  :Smile: 




^ Look at them creases, sharp enough to cut your hand on.


We had arrived safely and it was time to get kitted out with tropical gear and take silly photos to send home to family and loved ones.     We were only at these barracks for a month or so as new ones had been built about half a mile away.     The camp tailor down a roaring trade with adjustments to the kit.

Silly photo time

----------


## Loombucket

> Me in my young and handsome days (cough, cough)




You old ladykiller  :Smile: 

Nice thread Props, good pictures too. It's always nice to see old photos. More please!

----------


## Propagator

> Nice thread Props, good pictures too. It's always nice to see old photos. More please


Thanks Loom, more to come.

To give you a better idea of where and what Aden was here is a google image but this is recent. Bear in mind I was there nearly 50 years ago and it was nowhere near as built up as it appears now. I have marked 4 spots on the map and they are:-

A - Roughly where our barracks were
B - The All Ranks NAAFI Club
C - The main town area
D - Extinct volcano Cratar - the highest point in Aden

The man made harbour to the right of point B was not there.



Life was a doddle out here, especially for those of us that had easy jobs.    The working hours were from 8am to 1pm, with a half hour NAAFI break inbetween.    No work after 1 pm as it was too bloody hot

----------


## Propagator

With all this spare time we had, we had to find something to do. A few of us formed a sea fishing club and found out where we could charter a boat and skipper and get out for a half day or possibly a whole day over the weekend. We used to get out about every third week and had a fine time. This next lot of photos are taken during some of those trips and show some of the coastline around Aden.

Modus operandi was always the same. Arrange date for boat, then get in touch with the NAAFI and order 2 dustbins of beer. Yep, dustbins of beer. Usually about 72 cans per dustbin, packed in ice and delivered to harbourside for when you board. Bait and rods were supplied by the boat, and mainly fishing for shark, there were plenty of hammerheads around there.








The old town of Aden was built around an extinct volcana and the larva rocks can be seen clearly in the above pictures. The highest point of these was 533 metres. The myth that abounded there, was that whilst staying in Aden you must go to the highest point, otherwise you would return at some time in the future. Made sure I went up there 3 or 4 times  :UK:  and I aint returned.





If the fishing was bad then sometimes we would beach on one of the bays and the skipper would do a bit of food, we would booze and sunbathe, no swimming though.





A ship here in one of the floating dry docks

----------


## Propagator

A few more pics from the fishing








Our happy gang of anglers

----------


## BarnacleBill

Oh!  Happy days!  I was serving in Malta 1962-3 so probs saw you passing thru!  But as you say, flying the big Q meant no shore leave!  Also paid several visits to Aden 1965-7 - afloat - and Hong Kong, too.  Nice memories, Props, nice pictures, too, despite their age.  Thanks.

----------


## BarnacleBill

^ By the way, the "Water Taxi" in Grand harbour, Malta is known as a Dghaiso - pronounced 'Die-so'!  They are propelled, as shown, by one man who stands, facing for'd, pushing his two oars, crossed hands.  (Hope I'm not teaching granny to suck eggs!)

----------


## sabang

A hundred greens Prop- really enjoying this thread.  :Smile: 

Incidentally, were you by any chance with the Warwickshires? My father was over in Port Said and Aden (which he thought was a shithole) about that time. He was the Batman for a rather blue blooded Leutenant, who wanted him to go into Officer training (and could make it happen you know, old chap  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) but Dad just wanted to finish his National service and get out- he had a new son back home, being me.

----------


## Propagator

> I was serving in Malta 1962-3 so probs saw you passing thru!


Doubt it as this was Jan 61




> Incidentally, were you by any chance with the Warwickshires?


No Sabang I was with the Queens Royal Surrey Regiment. Memory is a bit hazy but I think that we took over from the Warwickshires.   You should send him a link to this thread, might bring back a few memories for him.


I, along with most thought that Aden was a 'shithole'.     Couple of months after we arrived we were moved into a new state of the art barracks.    Bloody luxury they were.    Only 4 to a room, air con to each room, new NAAFI block with a swimming pool attached.





The picture below shows also the open air cinema  in the centre with the NAAFI to the right.    In the distant background were the married quarter of RAF Khormaksa.








As mentioned before work finished at 1pm.     This is a few of the 2pm drinking club gathered near the pool.    It was here that my serious drinking started, especially with the spirits.    3 litres of the local beer, think it was something like Elephant or Tusker cost 10 bob from the NAAFI.    Bottle of Bacardi and 3 cokes was 10 shillings and 6 pence.    No brainer as to which was the best value.





This is probably taken before going to the firing range for sten practice

----------


## Propagator

Last few photos for this part of the thread.    There was not much at Aden with a few shops and crappy side streets, loads of Arab type coffee shops, stuff tasted vile





Seen here looking for watches.    





Drinking time in the room after the NAAFI had shut





Can't remember what this place was, maybe a church





Downtown Aden look how busy it was  :Smile: 








These last couple of photos were taken not far from our barracks.




Looks like a good beach, but no way would you go swimming there, shark nets needed, plus for the unwary paddler a good chance of treading on a sting ray basking in the shallows





If you look carefully at the picture below you can just see the snout of a stingray basking on the rocks, there were many around this area

----------


## natalie8

Great ones yet again.

----------


## kingwilly

marvellous thread props, I love it.

----------


## Propagator

Found a couple of black and white negatives, so with the wizardry of a scanner and photoshop have been able to create a reasonable photo.


If you were stationed in Aden for a year or more, single servicemen were allowed a two week break in Mombasa.     The flight was paid for by the Army and the accommodation at the Nyali Beach leave camp, on the beach and about 1/2 hour from Mombasa town.    Had a bus running from the camp to town every couple of hours, the last one leaving the camp at 6.30pm.     This one was called the 'Passion bus' because you knew you were staying in town that night, as taxis were very few and far inbetween.

It was here that I was introduced to the pleasures of the 'black velvet', and a lovely introduction it was.    Learnt more in those 2 weeks then I had in my previous years.    Here is me, still a fresh faced kid and not out of me teens yet.





These pictures were all taken at the Rainbow Hotel a preferred haunt of us all.   Good juke box, cold beer, live music some nights and plenly of local talent.
This one pre-occupied my attention for the two weeks I was there





Bloody hell, I had plenty of hair then.





One of the other lads.    Come on mate if your are going to grab me tit, do it as though you mean it.




Looks like we progressed from there to 'hide the bottle'






Another picture of the girl that entertained me for those two weeks.    The cost for the entertainment for the two weeks was to buy her a radio for her room, probably about a tenner.    She used to cook a real mean breakfast for me in the mornings, chips, eggs, sausage and bacon all fried in butter with afters to follow  :mid:

----------


## daveboy

I wonder what she looks like now

----------


## Begbie

Great thread Props.

----------


## Propagator

A few more photos scanned.      

Whilst we were in Aden we were presented with new colours.    Of course this involved hours of rehearsals for the people involved.     The Colours were to be presented by Princess Alexandria who was our Colonel-in-Chief and was flown from England for the Trooping.


The battalion being formed up, all in No 1 dress uniforms





All the Protectorate 'big cheese' were there and wives had to wear hats.     The arrival of Princess Alexandria





inspecting the troops





The Corps of Drums getting ready to do the 'drummers knocks'





The colours being trooped past the assembled dignatories

----------

